# Should I be upset at the Groomer for ruined leash?



## PuppiesWuppies (Jun 6, 2012)

I have been using a nice $30 nylon leash for about a month now. I dropped my dog off at the groomers for the first time with the leash for them to use and it looked untouched/chewed on when I dropped him off. Now he has never chewed on a single thing in the house except for one Pink Little Piggy toy we threw in his cage. When I picked him up today the leash was chewed all up and down badly, nice 1/3 inch deep tearing all up and down. I didn't know what to say. I am wondering if they set it down and used it with another dog and that dog chewed on it.


Should I have complained? Is this standard when bring stuff to groomers? Learn to accept it, or take him somewhere else? Also, I notice a faint smell of tobacco smoke, wondering if they smoked in the back where no one could see, I don't like that at all.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

In your place, I would mention both things to them -- I wouldn't get angry, but I'd explain that I was disappointed about my good-quality leash being chewed and that I was concerned about the tobacco smell. See if they offer any compensation or even just an apology. And then I would find a new groomer regardless.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

The leash, maybe she freaks out at the groomers and chews. I might let that go. Maybe. The tobacco smell is a big no to me. Some dogs are quite allergic to cigarette smoke and no groomer should be smoking close enough to the dog to leave a whiff of it on them.


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

Used the leash on another dog? Aigoo....

Don't groomers have their own leash on that special grooming table they use? My groomer without fail always takes Butters' leash off first, and sets it aside. 

I would definitely mention it if it happens again next time, or you can politely ask to keep the leash while your dog is being groomed.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

There is no need for a groomer to use a clients leash or collar while in the salon. No groomers I know do, we use kennel leads that dogs cant slip out of, for walking to the tub and tables. On the table, leashes and collars are totally unnecessary and would just be in the way, as there is no way to use them like a grooming loop. However, many groomers hang leashes and collars on or near the crate the dog is in. That is likely how your was chewed, whether by your dog or a dog next to your dog that was able to get at it. They may not have seen it getting chewed, nor noticed it was in a different condition than when you dropped off. I know I dont examine 15 leashes and collars everyday coming and going. However, you should call and bring it to their attention, so they are able to make amends. The tobacco..ya got me there. Did the place smell like they smoked in there? You would def be able to tell. You could also just go elsewhere next time, but def call them and make them aware of the chewed leash.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

We always (unless owners say so or its noted on their cards) put the dogs away with their collars and leashs on.Other wise we use slip leads on dogs walking from tubs to cages or tables. So your dog could have chewed it while waiting in his crate. As for the smoke. I have no idea, none of us would.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Is it possible that the smoky smell is actually from the shampoo or cologne? Sometimes I've thought hotel bedlinens or towels smelt smoky then realised it was the detergent used.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I have made the mistake of hooking the leash to the dogs kennel when his groom was finished so it would be returned easily with the correct dog and the dogs chewed it through the kennel. happened more then once. I felt really bad. these were also dogs that do not normally chew but decided to throw a fit. I do this so the leash doesn't get lost and do not expect this to happen with certain dogs but once and awhile there is a problem. it can be hard in a room full of dogs to return the correct leashes.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Yeah, I wouldn't go there again. The smoke smell is really bad news and the leash being returned to you like that is unacceptable. I would personally find another groomer and not even waste my time contacting them again.


----------



## maneken (Aug 30, 2012)

How do you choose groomers? What are the steps you take? I've looked through numerous grooming reviews (http://www.pissedconsumer.com/consumer-reviews/animal-services.html), and not all of them are positive. To tell the truth I'm really afraid of entrusting my dog to a stranger. How do I know this particular groomer is a professional?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

maneken said:


> How do you choose groomers? What are the steps you take? I've looked through numerous grooming reviews (http://www.pissedconsumer.com/consumer-reviews/animal-services.html), and not all of them are positive. To tell the truth I'm really afraid of entrusting my dog to a stranger. How do I know this particular groomer is a professional?


I wrote out a long list of things to ask a potential new groomer here.
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-grooming-forum/112960-how-choose-groomer.html


----------

